# Crimson Trace Lasergrip



## Scrappy (Sep 7, 2013)

anyone willing to share their experience with their Crimson Trace Lasergrips on 1911? Before I make the jump? Thanks


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have them on both of my Wilson. A great tool, get the standard version the "master" ct is not worth the extra money in my view. The standard 1911 CT grips have worked very well for me. I still use the sights as primary but they help in difficult shooting situations and fast moving targets.



Scrappy said:


> anyone willing to share their experience with their Crimson Trace Lasergrips on 1911? Before I make the jump? Thanks


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't think about it in your first post but there is a fixable downfall to them on the 1911.

Depending on the brand of gun and slidestop,some partially obstruct the beam making it funky looking on target.An easy fix is file down the end of the stop (or release) and reradius it for easy insertion.

A mod that has been popular a few years is flushing the pin and recutting a bevel around the edge and countersinking the hole some to make pushing it out easy.Getting it back in through the barrel link can be a pain but I guess they put up with it.The reason this mod came to be is that some people inadvertently push on the pin and heard it's more of a problem for lefties.My trigger finger never gets near it to be an issue and I don't have gorilla thumbs for it to be a problem shooting weak hand.Normally if I am shooting weak hand it's one handed because in real life my rt arm must be crippled for me to shoot lefty.


----------

